# B.Com(Hons) relevant degree for Accounting



## UStoAusi (Nov 14, 2012)

Hi 

Long story short my wife got B.Com (hons) from India in 2004 and CA in 2007. We sent both of her qualification to Vetassess and they wrote in assessment letter that CA was in relevant field. 

We asked them for explanation why B.Com was not considered. They told us that since degree has "Commerce" in the name ( no kidding they wrote this) they did not look if it was in relevant field by checking coursework, and since CA qualification was also included they just considered her CA.

They are asking us to file again for assessment and pay full assessment fees. I was wondering if anyone got their B.Com (hons) from Delhi University assessed as relevant qualification for accounting field?

We are thinking of complaining that they didnt consider all relevant degrees but want to make sure if anyone got positive assessment from them before we go ahead.

Thanks for your time.


----------



## little kangaroo (Jun 21, 2012)

Hi,

No need to complain.Vetassess do not consider B.Com for accountancy related occupation. They only consider CA as a relevant education.

I my self has done B.com and i have asked 2-3 consultants and everyone agrees that B.Com id not considered as relevant for occupation such as accountant. or internal auditor etc etc.

regards.


----------



## UStoAusi (Nov 14, 2012)

little kangaroo said:


> Hi,
> 
> No need to complain.Vetassess do not consider B.Com for accountancy related occupation. They only consider CA as a relevant education.
> 
> ...


Thanks for replying. Just want to make sure that we are talking about B.Com (Hons) not regular B.Com.


----------



## Sanasif (Dec 12, 2012)

U should get ur degree assessed by CPAA


----------



## UStoAusi (Nov 14, 2012)

Sanasif said:


> U should get ur degree assessed by CPAA


Thanks! Did you get yours done by them? Was assesment postive for B.Com(H)?
We cant change our path now as we have already paid for application and my wife used internal auditor as her relevant field, so we had to go through Vetassess.


----------



## Sanasif (Dec 12, 2012)

I dont understand why she dint choose accountant as she had done CA.. It is possible to change her occupation anytime... Its better to get her degree assessed from CPA..as they also assesse the bcom


----------



## UStoAusi (Nov 14, 2012)

Sanasif said:


> I dont understand why she dint choose accountant as she had done CA.. It is possible to change her occupation anytime... Its better to get her degree assessed from CPA..as they also assesse the bcom


Simply because her work experience is in internal audit and we wanted to get her degree qualified in relevant area.


----------



## nectar_s (Nov 3, 2012)

Even i suggest she should have taken ACCA or CPA australia for assessing under Accountant, if her subjects specified are matching to the one which the board of ACCA or CPA suggests. check if possible to get it assessed. even i have applied under vetasses - internal auditor but not delhi b.com (hons) //


----------



## sunny81 (Jan 2, 2013)

I had a follow up question to this. I have similar - BCom and CA and will be sending my credentials to ACCA. Should i apply under Accountant general? 

Also all my work experience is in Taxation. How will this work experience be evaluated compared to my qualification?


----------



## nectar_s (Nov 3, 2012)

you will find information on job specification also in aus immigration website itself.see if your experience matches with yours ..check the below link
1220.0 - ANZSCO - Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations, First Edition, 2006


----------



## ben roberto (Nov 14, 2012)

UStoAusi said:


> Simply because her work experience is in internal audit and we wanted to get her degree qualified in relevant area.


Hello UStoAusi...

I think wht you have done is correct.. since her job exp is in IA and if she aims to continue with it, it's better to go for Vetassess since they are the assessors for IA..
this will help her to claim points for both qualification and experience..

I have a question. At what level CA degree is assessed by Vetassess? Is it 
*for 15 points* - bachelor qualification, awarded by an overseas educational institution of a recognised standard
or
*for 10 points *- You have attained a qualification or award recognized by the relevant assessing authority in determining your skills for your nominated occupation.

cos im also a CA with BCom nd in IA..  nd planning for Vetassess assessment..

Ben.


----------



## ben roberto (Nov 14, 2012)

nd again, I think you should complain since they ask to list all the relevant qualifications and i dont think they say that they will assess only the highest qualification.. 

strange to hear tht they just looked at the name of the course and decided.....


----------



## UStoAusi (Nov 14, 2012)

ben roberto said:


> Hello UStoAusi...
> 
> I think wht you have done is correct.. since her job exp is in IA and if she aims to continue with it, it's better to go for Vetassess since they are the assessors for IA..
> this will help her to claim points for both qualification and experience..
> ...


Its not clear to me also. Vetassess told me over phone that they have assessed it as equivalent to a bachelors but nothing is written on letter itself.
Make you write somewhere that u want them to assess both B.COm and CA as they may just go ahead with CA to cut down on time and cost.


----------



## UStoAusi (Nov 14, 2012)

ben roberto said:


> nd again, I think you should complain since they ask to list all the relevant qualifications and i dont think they say that they will assess only the highest qualification..
> 
> strange to hear tht they just looked at the name of the course and decided.....


Yaa I felt like they are joking. We still waiting to hear back from them , lets see, will keep posted.


----------



## UStoAusi (Nov 14, 2012)

sunny81 said:


> I had a follow up question to this. I have similar - BCom and CA and will be sending my credentials to ACCA. Should i apply under Accountant general?
> 
> Also all my work experience is in Taxation. How will this work experience be evaluated compared to my qualification?


It totally depends which job category you would like to apply for.


----------



## ben roberto (Nov 14, 2012)

UStoAusi said:


> Its not clear to me also. Vetassess told me over phone that they have assessed it as equivalent to a bachelors but nothing is written on letter itself.
> Make you write somewhere that u want them to assess both B.COm and CA as they may just go ahead with CA to cut down on time and cost.


sure. I will do that..
please let me know their response as well.... I think they will revisit the assessment since your claim is genuine..

I will submit my assessment request based on your inputs..
Thank you..


----------



## UStoAusi (Nov 14, 2012)

ben roberto said:


> sure. I will do that..
> please let me know their response as well.... I think they will revisit the assessment since your claim is genuine..
> 
> I will submit my assessment request based on your inputs..
> ...


----------



## ben roberto (Nov 14, 2012)

[/QUOTE
Just heard back from DIAC! We have been granted visa without additional documents from Vetassess even though we paid them to reassess Bachelors degree and still waiting to hear back.[/QUOTE]

wow.. thts awesome news UStoAusi... hearty congrats.. :clap2: :clap2:
it's real quick.. wht was ur points claim?

have u decided on the city yet..?
if you dont mind pls post ur progress.. im really keen to know.. a bit anxious on the opportunities in IA.. nd wht is ur area of expertise..?


----------



## UStoAusi (Nov 14, 2012)

ben roberto said:


> [/QUOTE
> Just heard back from DIAC! We have been granted visa without additional documents from Vetassess even though we paid them to reassess Bachelors degree and still waiting to hear back.


wow.. thts awesome news UStoAusi... hearty congrats.. :clap2: :clap2:
it's real quick.. wht was ur points claim?

have u decided on the city yet..?
if you dont mind pls post ur progress.. im really keen to know.. a bit anxious on the opportunities in IA.. nd wht is ur area of expertise..?[/QUOTE]

We claimed 65 points in 3rd December round. My wife was main applicant and she has about 6-7yrs of experience. I work in financial industry and my sis being in Sydney so our first choice is Sydney...but lets see. 

I am not sure how to post progress as people do it in footer but here it goes,

Invitation : 3rd December
Applied : 3rd December
FBI PCC : 24th December
Meds: 22nd December
CO : Jan 23
State PCC: 8th Feb
Grant: 12th Feb.


----------



## ben roberto (Nov 14, 2012)

cool..

by progress i meant your future progress.. especially IA opportunities and job search in Sydney.. please share ur exp once you start the process.. r u planning for an immediate move to sydney..?

once again congrats nd all the best..
Ben...


----------



## UStoAusi (Nov 14, 2012)

ben roberto said:


> cool..
> 
> by progress i meant your future progress.. especially IA opportunities and job search in Sydney.. please share ur exp once you start the process.. r u planning for an immediate move to sydney..?
> 
> ...


We are planning an initial shirt visit in May and will see.....

Thanks


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

ben roberto said:


> Hello UStoAusi...
> 
> I think wht you have done is correct.. since her job exp is in IA and if she aims to continue with it, it's better to go for Vetassess since they are the assessors for IA..
> this will help her to claim points for both qualification and experience..
> ...


for 15 points[/B] - bachelor qualification, awarded by an overseas educational institution of a recognised standard


----------



## ben roberto (Nov 14, 2012)

Waqarali20005 said:


> for 15 points - bachelor qualification, awarded by an overseas educational institution of a recognised standard


hey waqar thnks for the info... already submitted for vetassess assessment...


----------



## navdeephanspal (Nov 8, 2015)

little kangaroo said:


> Hi,
> 
> No need to complain.Vetassess do not consider B.Com for accountancy related occupation. They only consider CA as a relevant education.
> 
> ...


hi sir, 
could u plzz tell me is B.com eligible in any other occupation in SOL list australia ....
i m also having B.com degree ....and looking forward to SOL .


----------



## navdeephanspal (Nov 8, 2015)

nectar_s said:


> Even i suggest she should have taken ACCA or CPA australia for assessing under Accountant, if her subjects specified are matching to the one which the board of ACCA or CPA suggests. check if possible to get it assessed. even i have applied under vetasses - internal auditor but not delhi b.com (hons) //





hey ,
i hav b.com degree from GNDU punjab .... i just wanted to knw can B.com b assess 
under any occupation in SOL australia .....some people says b.com is not eligible under 
any occupation


----------

